# Granite Chief sub 13Kg



## GeorgeP (28. August 2011)

Ausgangsgewicht von meinem Chief in größe L waren 13,18 Kg ohne pedale.

Ziel war es unter 13Kg mit der reverb zu kommen, die frage ob das nun sinn mach oder nicht,ganz klares jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa . Mir macht es einfach spass meine bike etwas zu erleichtern ohne dabei irgendwelche einbußen zu haben!



Hier könnt ihr natürlich eure bikes auch posten


----------



## psycho82 (28. August 2011)

Echt spitze und alles so schön mit Teileliste
Klasse Gewicht!!!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (28. August 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Echt spitze und alles so schön mit Teileliste
> Klasse Gewicht!!!
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Ohne teilelist machts ja auch keinen sinn


----------



## Alex-F (29. August 2011)

Sehr chic.  Aber dein Lenker ist krumm. 

Können diese Woche ja mal ne Feierabendrunde um den See drehen, wenns bei dir zeitlich passt.


----------



## GeorgeP (29. August 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Sehr chic.  Aber dein Lenker ist krumm.
> 
> Können diese Woche ja mal ne Feierabendrunde um den See drehen, wenns bei dir zeitlich passt.


 
Können wir gerne machen !


----------



## psycho82 (30. August 2011)

Hab gerade im Leichtbauforum gelesen, dass wegen einem Messfehler nochmal 200g oben frauf gekommen sind...

Trotzdem klasse Gewicht

Gruß

Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (30. August 2011)

Stimmt sind nochmal 200g drauf, somit sind es 12,58Kg. 

Bin aber immer noch mehr als zufrieden mit dem gewicht, zumahl ich mit anderen reifen und nem anderen sattel sowie sattelstütze immer noch auf sub 12Kg kommen könnte.

Nur das will ich nicht, ich will fahren und nicht schrauben 

Cheers
George


----------



## Trekki (30. August 2011)

GeorgeP in der Teileliste schrieb:


> Schummelgewicht





Ich habe mich schon immer gefragt, warum die Räder ohne Pedale angegeben werden.

-trekki


----------



## psycho82 (30. August 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Bin aber immer noch mehr als zufrieden mit dem gewicht, zumahl ich mit anderen reifen und nem anderen sattel sowie sattelstütze immer noch auf sub 12Kg kommen könnte.
> 
> Nur das will ich nicht, ich will fahren und nicht schrauben
> 
> ...



Kann dir nur zustimmen, ein AM sollte auch AM-tauglich bleiben, heißt vernünftige Reifen,versenkbare Sattelstütze, 
etc., dürfen und sollten sein

Gruß

Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (31. August 2011)

jep und so wie es ist, ist es ein AM ohne einschränkungen 

Cheers
George


----------



## Alex-F (31. August 2011)

Bis auf fehlende Schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (31. August 2011)

Alex-F schrieb:


> Bis auf fehlende Schrauben


 

du meinst den abschlussring, der kommt morgen


----------



## psycho82 (1. September 2011)

Die 64 g für die Crank Brother-Griffe ist für das Paar , oder? Sind das die Griffe mit je 2 zwei Lock-on-Ringenß- weil dann wäre das Gewicht echt klasse.
Hätte beim AM halt bedenken mit reinen Schumgriffen und der Haarspraymethode....
Passt das Gold der Lock on Griffe zum restlichen gold?

Gruß

Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (2. September 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Die 64 g für die Crank Brother-Griffe ist für das Paar , oder? Sind das die Griffe mit je 2 zwei Lock-on-Ringenß- weil dann wäre das Gewicht echt klasse.
> Hätte beim AM halt bedenken mit reinen Schumgriffen und der Haarspraymethode....
> Passt das Gold der Lock on Griffe zum restlichen gold?
> 
> ...


 

Das gewicht ist für das paar, klemmen sehr gut und sind um längen angenehmer im griffgefühl wie die rose griffe.

das gold ist ein anderes wie z.b. die schriftzüge am rahmen. Das gold passt aber hervorragend zum meinen 4 goldenen alu nippel um die ventile meines LRS


----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2011)

Ich muss mal hier eine kleine korrektur betreiben, aufgrund von standfestigkeit sowie haltbarkeit diverser teile und auch ein tippfehler kommt hier jetzt eine neue gewichtsliste.

Das rad ist jetzt was schwerer geworden aber immer noch knapp unter 13Kg.
Es ist aber jetzt auch sorgloser


----------



## GeorgeP (23. Mai 2012)

Nochmal ein update, jetzt ist es bei gewogenen 13,34 Kg

War einfach mit den reifen nicht mehr zufrieden!


----------



## kandyman (23. Mai 2012)

Bravo, Funktion über Gewicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (24. Mai 2012)

kandyman schrieb:


> Bravo, Funktion über Gewicht!


 
wie immer alles ein kompromiss


----------



## Koerk (31. Mai 2012)

ich hoffe ich habe bis ende des jahres genug geld mir mein zweitbike zusammenzubauen, soll auch ein eher tourenlastiges all-mountain werden... mal schauen was da an gewicht bei rauskommt, aber ich weiss ja an wen ich mich da wenden muss. ;-)


----------

